# Oberhasli Kidwatch...Update:  Twin Doelings!  Pics



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Our 20-month-old Oberhasli Penny is due today with her first kidding.  She seems happy and healthy and we're very excited--staring at the backyard pen all day long, wondering about every strange little thing she does.  But, as she has been developing her first udder it is very lopsided and we want to do everything we can to help her even it out as she comes into milk and starts having kid(s) pulling on them.  

She isn't for show, but we would like her to live up to her potential.  Any suggestions for helping her even out?  Is this very common?

(We will post a picture as soon as the forum allows us to)

  Josh and Joy


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

Once you have posted 10 times, you can post pictures. So get posting! 

Pictures would help. 

Is the udder hot or anything? I don't have a lot of experience with it so maybe as time goes on, her udder will even out.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

As Karen said, sometimes they'll fill unevenly then even out as kidding approaches.  Particularly since this is her ff, I don't know that I'd be overly concerned with it being mastitis unless it feels very hot.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

10 Posts!  Well, good to know.  Can I just post 10x in a row right here?

As far as I can tell, there isn't any sign of infection or anything.  

     Josh and Joy


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Post to your heart's content then show us a pic.   The 10 posts thing is to prevent spammers from cluttering up the place- it had become a problem and the mods solved it right away.  It's not meant to deter legitimate members.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you ksalvagno and n.smithurmond!  I don't think either side is infected but they are very uneven.  Will post pics soon.  JD


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

4x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

5x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

6x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

7x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

8x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

9x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

10x


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 20, 2011)

OK where's the pix??  I'm sitting here waiting, patiently.

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 20, 2011)

Oops, sorry, great picture!!

She is a little loppy sided, I have a good friend that is somewhat like that!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had does fill unevenly, but that's much more uneven than I've seen here.  Still, I don't know that it necessarily indicates a problem.  Hopefully some of the experts can weigh in on that!  How far out is she?

Edited to add: does either side of the udder feel hard?


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I've had does fill unevenly, but that's much more uneven than I've seen here.  Still, I don't know that it necessarily indicates a problem.  Hopefully some of the experts can weigh in on that!  How far out is she?


She is at 150 days today.  JD


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm... Some of the pros may have more specific advice for you, but if it were me I don't know that I'd want to do anything until after she freshens with her being so close.  Hopefully it evens out on it's own, but I'd definitely do a CMT after she kids to rule out mastitis.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Has she been CAE tested?


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Has she been CAE tested?


We haven't done a CMT test but she tested CAE negative last August.  JD


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

The CMT you'll do after she freshens.  You don't want to milk her before she kids or you could potentially introduce bacteria.  This seems like a "wait and see" sorta situation to me, but I'll be curious to hear some other input.  That's great she's CAE negative.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> That's great she's CAE negative.


For sure.  I'm really glad now that we did that test before we bred her so we don't have to have the possibility of CAE rattling around in our heads!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

I would say unless her udder is hot, I wouldn't worry until she kids. Good luck.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would say unless her udder is hot, I wouldn't worry until she kids. Good luck.


Thank you Karen.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, I can't offer any advice....I've never had a doe freshen like that....but I think 'wait and see' would be what I'd do, too...hopefully it'll be fine / even out with strategic milking.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 20, 2011)

I love oberhasli goats... I'm leasing one that is due in May, her name is Almond Joy. She'll be a first freshener!!! I'll be watching this thread!


----------



## mogolady (Mar 20, 2011)

I had one that looked like that until her second freshening.

She had a single the first time and it only liked to suck on one side and I hand milked other, so they didn't look the same. 

When she freshened the second time she looked like that at first, but she had twins that time and they nursed both sides and eventually evened them out. Hopefully yours will and there is no problem. Best of luck!


----------



## duffontap (Mar 20, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> I love oberhasli goats...


So do we!  We keep our two goats (this gal Penny and her wether buddy Hank) in a true backyard pen and their pleasant, quiet natures make them very easy keepers.  Oberhaslis are a great choice for people who need quiet goats.  We had two Saanens a few years ago but they were so noisy they were bothering people.  We can't remember the last time either of our Obers made a peep.  

mogolady, thank you for the encouragement.  We're hoping an extra milking or two per day on just the smaller side will get it producing if it doesn't fill in by itself.  

      Josh and Joy


----------



## duffontap (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, great news.  Penny had her kids Monday evening (day 151).  We were concerned about her uneven udder, but it was nearly even by Monday morning as the milk really started coming in, and it's perfectly even now!

We had just gotten the (human) kids to bed and Joy and I were able to help Penny deliver.  She's a natural mom and of course we couldn't be happier getting two little doelings.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful doelings! Congrats.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 24, 2011)

Cute!!!  
Twin does....awesome!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice!!! Don't you love obies?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 24, 2011)

They're cute as a button and that's GREAT about her udder evening out.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 24, 2011)

They are gorgeous little girls~


----------



## mogolady (Mar 24, 2011)

Whoo hoo on two does. Glad her udder filled in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## duffontap (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  We are so excited about these little girls.  They are our first goat kids born on site.  Now I want ten.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Mar 24, 2011)

aww how cute , congrats !!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 24, 2011)

very cute, i would have said about the uneven udder before kidding happened because who ever dried her off last year did'nt make sure she was completly dried, i had one like that and i kept milking off the one side but she stayed like that untill after she kidded great two doelings!!!!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 24, 2011)

what a great picture!!  they are adorable


----------



## chandasue (Mar 24, 2011)

Lucky you to get 2 does!!!


----------

